# 40k Codex Colourings



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Out of an idle curiosity last night while I was looking for some art I typed in Skaven to see some of my favourite ratmen pictures, and found a rather amazing artwork of Deathmaster Snikch in full colour. So after following the artist's page I found a horde of Fantasy/40k artwork all from official GW sources but coloured in by the artist.

There's a lot more then this but it would take too long to post all of them. These are a few of my favourites. If you want to see more just ask for a subject and ill dig something up.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Does he have a Deviant Art Account or something or a Photobucket account? If so please PM me the link.


----------

